# Deal or no Deal on Jet 1442 vsk



## garypic (Jan 11, 2015)

The store has a floor model Jet 1442vsk that has been setup for at least a year for show, but has never been used ( looks like it has never been used,just dusty and the Jet decals starting to peel off). It has the stand also. They said they would sell it for $1150. Is this a good deal? From my research, it sounds like a great deal. What do you think?

P.S. Does Jet put the year the unit is made on the product?

Gary


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It Cost over 2000 dollars new. I'd go for it. I have a jet 1642 I bought it used. It had sat in a musty garage and rust screwed up the locking mechanism in the banjo. Besides that is a a great lathe. Edit. no date of manufacture on my lathe.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

That's the Jet 1442 ( not 1642) which runs about $1400 new.
Only from what I have heard the reeves drives can be temperamental. I have not owned one.
It does look like it got good reviews.

When I purchased I went with the Nova 1624 which has 1.5 HP vs 1 HP, 16" swing vs 14", low speed of abt 200 vs 450 for the Jet.
If you want to turn spindles (as in table legs, balusters, etc) the Jet has a longer bed, with the Nova you would have to buy the extension. You also have to move the belt with the Nova but for me it is not a problem as it takes 1-2 minutes max. The Nova is about 1100-1300 new.

May be a good buy, IMHO not a great buy.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> That's the Jet 1442 ( not 1642) which runs about $1400 new.
> Only from what I have heard the reeves drives can be temperamental. I have not owned one.
> It does look like it got good reviews.
> 
> ...


Yea I was wrong. I'd say no deal on this.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The 1442 VSK is listed at several places for $1430.
http://woodworkersshop.com/jetjwl-1442vsk14x42woodworkinglathewithlegset.aspx


I'm not sure what the difference is in it (1442) vs the 1440 listed at WC for $1600


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The 1442 VSK is listed at several places for $1430.
http://woodworkersshop.com/jetjwl-1442vsk14x42woodworkinglathewithlegset.aspx


I'm not sure what the difference is in it (1442) vs the 1440 listed at WC for $1600


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Reeves drive suck. 1hp is pretty wimpy. It is only 400 dollars of. I thought the 1442 used to be electronic variable speed. I say no deal, there are better lathes out there for that money.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Eleven years ago the Delta 1440 and the Jet 1442 (both Reeves drive lathes) were strong rivals. On sale, the Jet could be bought for about $800 back then. As mentioned, [cheap quality] Reeves drives suck, but the Delta Reeves drive was a bit "suckier" than the Jet Reeves drive. Anyway, my opinion is that the Jet is not a good deal.

Just wondering, how do the labels peel from just sitting on display? Sounds like typical eBay advertising -- "new with some shelf wear" and the accompanying photo looks like a pile of rust. :laughing:


----------



## garypic (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I have noticed a Nova 1624 -44 on sale at Rockler for $999. I'm thinking this might be a better deal,but, I have not seen one in person and the appearance in pics, makes the unit not look very sturdy (heavy looking). The weight seems close on both. Any opinions on Nova vs Jet?

NCPaladin -- From your post I assume you are Very happy with your Nova. You would give me a thumbs up?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a Jet and have experienced NO issues, maybe they are yet to come, but so far I have no complaints.

A close friend has the Nova 1624 and likes it a lot. He is a talented turner, uses it often, so from that I would recommend it. 

Until my Jet fails, I give it tooooooooo a THUMBS UP. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

garypic said:


> Thanks for the replies, I have noticed a Nova 1624 -44 on sale at Rockler for $999.
> NCPaladin -- From your post I assume you are Very happy with your Nova. You would give me a thumbs up?


I've had mine 5-6 years and give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:.
Some folks do add ballast but I never have and have not had a problem. If you do want to add ballast (normally sand bags) then a couple of angle iron brackets bolted to the legs gives you a mounting for a shelf.

You did not say what local"store" you were in looking at the lathes. If it is WC they had the Nova on sale a couple of months back. If asked, bet you a $ to a donut they will match Rocklers price, saving shipping. :yes: Of course then you probably have to pay sales tax which may negate the shipping savings.:blink:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with NC.
The Nova is plenty sturdy with the legs they supply. Some of the larger blanks I use are not balanced to start--sometimes due to density changes in the blank or someone (?) can't saw exactly round. I did add a ballast shelf to help with that ---no problem. 
My other 2 lathes have variants of Reeve drives-and am comfortable with them --also will say that the belt changing on the Nova is truly a nonissue. It's harder to bog down the Nova.


----------

